
Ridley Scott Says He'll Direct 'Blade Runner' Sequel - aaronbrethorst
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2011/11/04/ridley-scott-says-he’ll-direct-‘blade-runner’-sequel/
======
zeroonetwothree
Now we just have to get Philip K. Dick to write it. Oh wait.

------
nobody3141592
Not Russel Crowe - please not Russel Crowe

